# Dun vs. Grullo/Grulla



## nootka (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi,

I was just wondering about the difference between grullo vs. dun?

Is there any?

If so, what is it?

Pictures of one vs. the other....?

Do true grullas have dorsals and leg stripes...?

Or is that considered some shade of dun?

Or are they one and the same thing!

I have some pictures to share, later....

Thanks!

Liz M.


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 20, 2005)

A Grullo is a Dun. A Grullo is simply a black horse with the Dun gene and would have all the classic traits that any other dun has.

Added: go to www.equinecolor.com/dun.html and you will find lots of examples of the different shades of dun. Look at black dun for a picture of a Grullo.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 20, 2005)

We had one classic grulla mare once. She was a mousey gray, dark head, black points, black mane & tail, and a line down her back. A true Grulla is supposed to be rather rare.

Liz, I'll be interested to see what your horse looks like.

MA


----------



## nootka (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok. Well, that explains it. I wondered b/c her papers were changed from "dun" to "grullo" by her former owner b/c they thought "dun" was inaccurate.

She sounds just like a true grullo, she even has leg stripes and a dark head, also has the "frosting" in the mane along each side.

Neat color and her foal is a carbon copy.

Liz


----------



## nootka (Jul 20, 2005)

Here is a pic that shows the leg barring on the back of the front legs.






Here is a photo of the dorsal stripe.

Don't mind the body condition, it is being addressed, believe me. I have since clipped the remainder of the winter fuzz off the mare, and am working on the foal, but here is a preview of the foal's color, which I think is identical to the dam. Sire is a buckskin.






(maybe got mom's color but dad's trot...this is her "average" trot..gotta catch the extreme one!)

Liz M.


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, that horse looks grulla to me.











I have a silver buckskin dun, red / bay dun, silver bay (looks palomino) dun, and DunIT, grullo dun. I *love* dun!


----------



## justjinx (Jul 20, 2005)

Beautiful mare and foal! I really like the dun & Grullo/grulla colors!

jennifer


----------



## Becky (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's a grulla pinto filly of mine that looks much like nootkas mare in color. This picture was taken in the spring before she had completely shed out.






You can't see the dorsal stripe in this picture, but it's there. She also has faint leg and neck barring.


----------



## nootka (Jul 20, 2005)

It is a fascinating color. When the filly was born, she looked buckskin, and it was possible since the sire was, but now that she's clipped, she is a neat periwinkle blue color w/the blackish brown eel stripe and leg bars, also a darker head and points.

Thanks, everyone, for your comments so far. I would love to see more photos of grullo/black dun!

Liz M.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 20, 2005)

Liz, the mare is obviously Grulla (Black Dun) the filly, however is quite possibly a Smoky Black Dun!! Just thought I'd make it a bit more interesting for you!!!


----------



## jlh (Jul 20, 2005)

here are our mother and daughter pair of grullas

mom (Betty) was solid, and Belladunna is pinto, with a white patch on on her right shoulder.

mom was also 35-36" tall, and Bell's finished at four somewhere between 31-32" if I measure her tall.






Because she's both small and such a different color, we keep her on the circuit promoting minis, such as at our annual Arkansas Hooffest, this year she did two TV appearances while we were trying to promote Hooffest.


----------



## nootka (Jul 20, 2005)

Rabbit, I had a feeling you would come on and "set me straight"! 

I hadn't considered the possibility, but wondered if the dilute gene could have affected the outcome. Not that I would see it, I would have to get a dna test to know for sure, or wait for some babies!

Thanks, jlh, for sharing the pics of your pretty mares! I really like the color, but I do find it is often mislabeled in minis....seen a lot of plain ol' blacks called grullas.

Liz M.


----------



## wwminis (Jul 20, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Here's a couple of pix of our Grullo stallion,[/SIZE]

29" Bryland Farms Soxys Little Sultan


----------



## minih (Jul 20, 2005)

Here is the enlarged picture of my avatar of "Ringo" (co-owned with Erica), he is a grulla. Has the leg barring and the stripe down the back, he also has app characteristics coming out this year along his nose, eyes and some frosting trying to come out along his backside. He is also the half brother to Jill's boy, "Dun It" from Erica, maybe she will post some pics here of him.


----------

